# Best small tank I've found, 2gal hex



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I keep a ten with one male betta and an assortment of small tetras (neon, cardinal, glow light, black neon, "18k" albino black, albino neon, and now green fire tetras) I consider each tetra a half inch of fish and have a baffled Emperor 280 on the end of the tank, so whichever male goes in has lots of company to watch and an already well established tank.

In order to acclimate new males to the living arrangements I like to "guess" when the current king-of-the-tank will go and get another male to put near the ten so they can learn how to behave. It works great, betta are very visual. Downside is I've never had a reliable good tank before. Always had to add cooling or heating, modify filters or add biological filtration but not anymore.

http://www.petco.com/product/113933/PETCO-Hex-Freshwater-Aquarium.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

Found this little gem. It is a two gallon hexagon tank, it comes with base, tank, lid, power filter, power filter cartridge, moon/off/day light, removeable light shield, lid and power supply.

For me the most important aspect is the Power 5 filter. An odd filter in that it uses an enclosed double-sided cartridge with carbon inside that receives the water in from the bottom. There is no bypass at all so the filter can actually be placed LOW in the tank to slow the water circulation, we're talking almost onto the rocks at the bottom. The filter intakes water from the front AND the bottom so your little one doesn't have to worry much about becoming a pre-filter. It moves enough to circulate the tank even placed all the way down without rocks. The replacement cartridges are only available at petco but I don't see them running out of supply. A nice side effect of submerged power filter in this tank is it heats the tank! I've got it setting on a desk in air conditioned airflow and the tank is staying 78 to 80 degrees all day.

The tank body is a standard acrylic with a half inch tall quarter inch deep offset in the bottom to fit the stand ring. It tapers very gently wider going up, probably only to introduce triangular cross section for structure.

The base has four notches in it even though the whole thing is powered by one supply line, this lets you route the power line AND your optional hydor mini (won't need it, see filter) line under the tank and back out to stabilize the cords or if you put it over a access hole in a desk it'd let mouse, keyboard, tank power and speaker wire come up through! 

The lid has a lipped socket for the light, a small feeding door and a notch to one side on the back for the filter's hanging bracket and any wires or hoses you want going into the tank. The gap is small, can't even fit an eye dropper through it. It forces you to place the filter against one of the angles of the tank making the water flow circulate around as well as pillow over and over.

The light is a disk with the removeable "lens" screwed onto it that covers the bottom and sides so you can remove it and clean it with vineagar without risking the electronics. The light can be lifted out for reaching small hands, net, dropper, grabbers and whatnot into the tank. It has a BLUE "moon" setting that's actually kinda bright and the daylight setting uses lots of small bulbs and is bright enough for most aquarium plants. 

The power supply has a six foot-ish cord and splits at the end for the light and filter connections. It looks like they used a camera style connector on the light just for convenience as the supply is standard 12v two wire. Just about any electronics repair place could put an adapter into the line so replacement 12v supplies can be used.

Lots of tidbits and details, yes.

Fluffy is a walmart crowntail, he's got a white head and goes from two-tone blue out through red and purple. With the filter hung just a half inch below the surface AND an air stone beside it, the circulation in the tank doesn't even phase him. He's constantly moving around joyfully looking at the tetra tank, my sorority betta ten gallon tank and my wife and my faces. I've never had a fish so happy in a small aquarium. He's been in it three days and is still learning his name but hasn't run out of joy yet. 

In un-planted tanks it is advisable to use as little gravel as you can, this one's bottom offset is a great guide line for it..

The only bad thing I've found with the tank is that moisture can condense on the little feeding lid and run out onto the top of the tank lid, so give the feeder door a tap or two when you open it.

This tank is a petco product and sold in-store for about $26 to $32 and unless it catches fire or explodes I'm gonna have to give it three thumbs up


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW. That's AWESOME! <3 If I didn't already have a spiffy jar I'd totally hit this up! <3

So it's legit 2 gallons right? =] like not 1.5 or 1.7 but actually 2 with an inch space at the top for air?


----------



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds awesome! Can this tank be used without the filter in it?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*yup, 2 gallons*

it fits snug inside my 2.5gal rubbermaid bucket


I'd not use it without the filter or a filter of some sort the filter isn't as big as a juice bottle tho the tank does fit the dimensions necessary for filter-less operation planted tanks


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

NICE! <3 Sounds like a great tank then! =] I REALLY appreciate the good lighting. I'm not totally sure if it's the right Kelvins or not as I don't have it myself but if I suddenly got a lot more cash then I'd totally splurge on it to find out! <3


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice looking little tank. Ordered it & a 3 pack of replacement filter cartridges for a grand total of $41.57 in the door - YIKES!!! 

I don't normally spend that kind of money on a small tank, BUT I have just been dying to try one of the new LED lighted jobs.  I have the perfect boy to go in there, too - he certainly does not seem to enjoy his nice planted, filtered 5 gal. tank!!!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can u put a heater in there or do you not need one


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice little thing!

Edit: That sounded really wierd...lol.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Is that a whisper filter? D:


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't see why you COULDN'T put a heater in - I will be! 

No, not a Whisper - don't know the brand name, but I know it's not a Whisper.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Is their room to put a heater?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

BettaLover659 said:


> Is their room to put a heater?


I'll find out tomorrow & let you know. I received it today (FAST shipping :-D ) and filled it & tested everything and all seems A-OK. I will be doing an actual set-up tomorrow.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

BettaLover659 said:


> Can u put a heater in there or do you not need one


Mine's in airflow and stays around 75 to 82 from the power filter's motor and the lights alone, I'd assume you don't need any kind of heater unless your household is under 60 much of the day.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Marona said:


> Is that a whisper filter? D:


No, it's called a "Power 5" and is a 12v powered motor in bottom filter kinda like the i2-5 tetra powered filters but smaller, bigger than a whisper.

The cartridge is an enclosed box that receives water into the bottom and filters out on both sides (carbon inside) The only thing it seems to be missing is bio fiber or foam but with betta tanks the bottom rock is almost always enough.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok - it's up, it's running and it is SO cute!!!! 

Yes, I was able to get my 25w adjustable, submersible heater in there. I had to mount it vertically on the back wall (I normally put them low & horizontal), but it DOES fit. I THINK it's about 9 - 10 inches, but didn't think to measure it - LOL! 

The filter is a tad too much for my half moon in there, but I rubber banded a piece of black aquarium sponge to the front of it for a baffle and it's all good. OH - and I put the cartridge aside and instead put a cut down piece of AquaClear cycled sponge in the filter. 

Pictures to come EVENTUALLY - LOL!!!!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks like an updated version of my Petco Hex. Hopefully yours has upgraded lights because mine where so dim.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

ChicagoPete said:


> That looks like an updated version of my Petco Hex. Hopefully yours has upgraded lights because mine where so dim.


So far they seem just fine - PLUS it has a blue "moonlight" switch. Can't wait till tonight to turn THAT on!!!!! :-D


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet! ^.^


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

ChicagoPete said:


> Sweet! ^.^



It is - and it looks AWESOME with the moonlight on! :-D


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

PIc PLz!!!!!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

FINALLY & at long last, a couple not so great pics. The tall plant at the back is silk, but anything else in there is real - along with a small piece of driftwood. :-D

I like this tank a LOT, except for the fact that the filter does have a motor hum - not too bad, but it's there.


----------



## gardengirl13 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just ordered this. The little 2.5 gal tank I have doesn't have a light that can easily go with it. The top has to sit off-kilter so I thought this tank would be better. I'm hoping to not have to use the heaters, but I'll see what temps they get alone, then add them if needed. I can't wait to have lights though!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg I want this... I dont have a petco... Grrrr


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got one of these for my new guy when he moves out of his hospital tank. The filter sometimes makes a weird grinding noise, I'm not sure that that's normal, so I'm debating on whether I want to take everything out and exchange it. :/ 

The filter intake also seems kind of strong; I haven't had a fish in there yet, but it keeps sucking in a leaf of a silk plant, so I'm concerned about betta fins. I will definitely put some pantyhose over it before adding any bettas. The output seems pretty gentle though.

The lighting is amazing, very beautiful and the "night light" is really cool. I'm sick of needing power strips because of plugging in heater, filter, and light, so the fact that the light and the filter use the same cord is definitely one of my favorite features of this tank!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

cjayBetta - I ordered it on-line. 

Lola - the filter in mine hums, but doesn't grind. Wonder what THAT'S about??? Dragon (my betta that's in it) has not had an issue with his fins getting sucked in. Like I said, though, I baffled the outflow because it was too strong for him. 

All in all, though, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Slayers (Jan 10, 2011)

Lion Mom what kind of water changes are you going to do with that tank I like the look but I don't want to have to do 100% changes on it


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah it sounds like the grinding noise filters make if they are run without water, or when they are first getting set up and the water hasn't moved all the way through them yet. It makes this noise for like ten seconds a couple times a minute; I have no idea what's up. It seems to be working fine other than that, but it's kind of annoying. I hope I can find the receipt, I think I will exchange it.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Since it is filtered and has live plants in it, I do 3 partial water changes a week (Mon., Wed. & Fri.). Probably in the 75% range each time. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Slayers (Jan 10, 2011)

can you keep the fish in on 75% or do you pull him out?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> Yeah it sounds like the grinding noise filters make if they are run without water, or when they are first getting set up and the water hasn't moved all the way through them yet. It makes this noise for like ten seconds a couple times a minute; I have no idea what's up. It seems to be working fine other than that, but it's kind of annoying. I hope I can find the receipt, I think I will exchange it.


You're right - something is wrong. If you can't find the receipt, maybe call Petco's customer service? Just an idea.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Slayers said:


> can you keep the fish in on 75% or do you pull him out?


Nope, I keep him in.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

The noise may well be a piece of debris on the impeller shaft, if you didn't open the filter up definitely call to get a replacement. Try back-washing the housing and motor with full flow in the sink while gently shaking it.

Brightens my day to see everybody happy with this one, my local petco has been struggling to keep them in the store as well. It turns out that they have a "180°" desktop tank that also uses the same filter but I think its only 1.5g and I've not seen the lights.

My oldest female, Carnation, passed on me this morning. She'd been enjoying an oriental gate ornament's height and shade the last few days so I knew it was coming. Cambodian Ivory with lilac burgundy stripes on brick background, felt "pink, light red" was a great name. No fights from her leaving, she wasn't in the pecking order.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Just occurred to me it might be a carbon flake from the filter cartridge!

The cartridge on these has slots on the bottom end and I suppose a small flake could have fallen into the impeller, this intrigues me. Gonna go get a second one to see how the filter is built.

I suppose I need to find the "meet me" part of the forums soon...


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmm that's something I didn't even think about. I'll open it up tonight when I get home, take a look at it and rinse it out. Thanks for the suggestions; I really don't want to have to take everything out of it and exchange it if I can avoid it.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Just thought I would throw this out there...

http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-aquarium-tank-kit-5-gal/701002/

I just got a bunch of these 5 gallon tanks from fish.com for $15 each. They are on clearance. They are blue rather than black but come with an awesome filter that allows you to adjust the water flow. I ordered 6 and 3 were cracked but they replaced the 3 immediately and I was able to keep the 3 cracked ones. My husband fixed them so now I have 9 5 gallons for the price of 6. Pretty awesome deal to me and great customer service. My husband doesn't like that they are blue but I think they are nice looking. I did have to buy heater for all of them but with the price of the tanks it wasn't an issue.

I do really like the look of the hex tanks but with all of the bettas I had to go for cheap but awesome!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

iheartmybettas said:


> Just thought I would throw this out there...
> 
> http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-aquarium-tank-kit-5-gal/701002/
> 
> ...


I own that tank also for one of my boys - just couldn't pass up the price!!! 

One thing about the 5 gal. tanks you just got - don't use the decorations that come with it - at least not for bettas. The plants are too scratchy and the "rock" has some holes a betta could get stuck in. Seems to me one of our posters here lost one of her boys that way. 

Sorry to hear some came cracked, but it's good your husband was able to fix them! :-D

What really makes the 2 gal. hex so awesome, IMO, is the lighting - I just LOVE it!!! Now, if only I could find a FIVE gal. with the same type to light set-up for cheap I would be one happy camper!!!!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> Hmm that's something I didn't even think about. I'll open it up tonight when I get home, take a look at it and rinse it out. Thanks for the suggestions; I really don't want to have to take everything out of it and exchange it if I can avoid it.



I took a look at one in the store.

Remove carbon filter.
Grasp the inner frame thing and pull out of housing.
Motor complex on bottom of frame, you can uncap it and get the impeller out and everything.

I bought a black nearly opaque halfmoon boy to be trained for the 'boy' tank.
bad me...


----------

